# Can you freeze ham after its been cooked



## Outlaw9

We fixed a ham and was wondering if the leftovers could be froze to preserve it. I hate to waste it


----------



## Guest

I do. I chunk or slice it and put it in small portions in ziplock bags. It will stay good for several months, but then the texture gets funny. So use it up within 6 months.


----------



## Jeff54321

"Can you freeze ham after its been cooked"
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes...........if you have a freezer!

I just couldn't stop my fingers from typing that.


----------



## SueInMichigan

Absolutely! I dice it up and freeze it in small bags, so it's easy to toss it it into a quiche or split pea soup or omelettes. And freeze the bones for beans in summertime. I haven't noticed any textural change, even when freezing slices. Maybe if it gets a bit freezer burned.


----------



## Outlaw9

Hey thanks yall. Didnt want to freeze then and it be useless didnt want to waste it either. I love leftover ham with Potatoes


----------



## mnn2501

I do, both slices and dices


----------



## TexasArtist

well they sell those pre cooked hams at the grocery store so I don't see why it would be real different at home. I've done it before. A neighbor gave me one that was just to big for me to eat all at once, so half went into the freezer YUMMMMM


----------

